# BOLT shuts off



## jetcobra (Jul 24, 2004)

One of my TIVO Bolts has now shut off twice with all of the 4 front LED's flashing. Each time I have rebooted and it then works fine. This has happened over the last month.

Is there anything I should check? It this an indication of further problems. I replaced the original HDD with a larger one (2 TB I believe) when I first optained the Bolt.

Thanks for any inputs.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

4 blinking lights means hard disk failure

Time to get another new disk and clone it again


----------



## jetcobra (Jul 24, 2004)

philhu said:


> 4 blinking lights means hard disk failure
> 
> Time to get another new disk and clone it again


Will I be able to save my recordings?


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Sure. Give it a try. As long as it doesnt fail during copy your good to go


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

And get a Backup of your OnePasses and Channels with KMTTG. Maybe Thumbs, too.

-KP


----------



## jetcobra (Jul 24, 2004)

kpeters59 said:


> And get a Backup of your OnePasses and Channels with KMTTG. Maybe Thumbs, too.
> 
> -KP


Okay - how do I get them from KMTTG?

Also - after reading around on the forum I have decided to replace my 2.5" internal drive with an 8TB 3.5" drive in an enclosure and connected sata to sata and to use MFSR to expand the 3.5 drive. I would like to copy recordings from the internal to the new external drive. How would I do this and what tool/process is to be used?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

kmttg / Wiki / remote_season_passes

-KP


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Doesn't the shutoff issue also happen from overheating? I wonder if using a fan blowing on the box could remedy matters (I believe that others have posted here that it has). AC Infinity via Amazon is a good choice.


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

Mikeguy said:


> Doesn't the shutoff issue also happen from overheating?.


Yes, but after it restarts, it tells you this on the screen, and there is the normal green LED.

Important to have a cooling option with the Bolt for sure.


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

jetcobra said:


> Also - after reading around on the forum I have decided to replace my 2.5" internal drive with an 8TB 3.5" drive in an enclosure and connected sata to sata and to use MFSR to expand the 3.5 drive. I would like to copy recordings from the internal to the new external drive. How would I do this and what tool/process is to be used?


It's your choice. If you use MFSR for a fresh start, you can transfer all your shows (without CP) to your PC with kmttg or pyTivo, and restore them later with pyTivo. As mentioned in post #5, use kmttg to backup and restore.

Or, use MFS Tools to copy the HDD to your new 8TB by following the process in the DIY 10TB Roamio thread (works for Bolts too!).

Important not to format a drive in the Bolt before backups or you'll lose everything! Once you move to the 8TB, you can't go back to the old drive or another. You can only move forward.


----------

